# Bandera Firebox Lid Mod



## mikey (Sep 21, 2009)

Some of you that use either wood or charcoal to fuel your sfb units might be interested in this little mod I did to the firebox lid on my Bandera. These units are real fuel hogs and I was thinking of a way to reduce the amount of wood that I use which is my main fuel source. This material is ceramic fibre board. It comes in 2'X3'X1" thick sheets which weigh 17.5 lbs per sheet. It has a working temp of 1832 degrees & a max temp of 2300 degrees. It is sold 6 sheets per box (min.) which is way more than I needed but what the heck. The cost was $17.47 per sheet. The goal is to reduce the amount of heat loss via the lid which is 16 gauge, on a good day. I strongly recommend that if one uses this material, that long sleeves be worn, along with gloves and a dust mask. I treated this like I was working with fiberglass. I used a Bear Saw which is made by Vaughan & Bushnell Mfg. Co. in Hebron, IL. The saw worked like a champ & I finished the edges & miter cuts with my right angle air motor w/2" button and 36 grit discs. I'll be puting this to the test next week-end to see if it does what I think it will. Here's a pic of the final install.


----------



## the iceman (Sep 21, 2009)

Just a quick question. If it is so nasty to work with, what is to keep it from somehow flaking loose & fibers getting into the food?


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 21, 2009)

Looks like a nice job.


----------



## irishteabear (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks for sharing the info with us, Mikey.  I can't wait to see if it does what you think it will.


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 22, 2009)

Man Mikey you did a great job on that retrofit all then joints are reallt tite too. Good job and I'm sure it will give you great results. PS dawn might be needing ome of that for hers SSSSSSHHHHHHHH it's a secert.


----------



## rickw (Sep 22, 2009)

That is some nice work Mikey. Can't wait for the results on how it works.


----------



## eaglewing (Sep 22, 2009)

The food is in the next chamber and higher on racks... still a legit Q tho


----------



## brud (Feb 27, 2010)

Is this an insert or an insulate cover? My quess a cover. Either way good post.


----------



## eaglewing (Feb 27, 2010)

The lid is OPEN and he applied this to the inside. Did that answer your Q?


----------

